# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Unico integrativo

## anna.ca

Purtroppo un Caaf ha sbagliato l'unico di mia mamma. Ho fatto presente gli errori, mancavano i dati di un terreno (quadro RA) la destinazione dell'8 per mille e quella del 5 e i dati Ici sui fabbricati. Mi hanno spedito l'unico correttivo nei termini e hanno stampato un nuovo F24 con gli importi da versare integrativi. Mi sono accorta di un nuovo errore!! Per farla breve, non fidandomi più di questo Caaf, ho chiesto l'abilitazione al Fisconline con l'attribuzione del cod.Pin che dovrebbe arrivarmi a giorni. Vorrei provvedere io all'invio corretto del modello. Ho scaricato il programma dal sito dell'agenzia delle Entrate, ma vorrei sapere come procedere. Devo rispedirlo integralmente oppure solo il quadro errato (RA)? Incorro in qualche sanzione per spedizione tardiva anche se correttiva? Ho calcolato io gli importi da versare con il mod.F24 comprensivo di interessi e sanzioni per ritardato pagamento (da giugno ad agosto) Mi potete aiutare?
Grazie
anna

----------


## Speedy

> Purtroppo un Caaf ha sbagliato l'unico di mia mamma. Ho fatto presente gli errori, mancavano i dati di un terreno (quadro RA) la destinazione dell'8 per mille e quella del 5 e i dati Ici sui fabbricati. Mi hanno spedito l'unico correttivo nei termini e hanno stampato un nuovo F24 con gli importi da versare integrativi. Mi sono accorta di un nuovo errore!! Per farla breve, non fidandomi più di questo Caaf, ho chiesto l'abilitazione al Fisconline con l'attribuzione del cod.Pin che dovrebbe arrivarmi a giorni. Vorrei provvedere io all'invio corretto del modello. Ho scaricato il programma dal sito dell'agenzia delle Entrate, ma vorrei sapere come procedere. Devo rispedirlo integralmente oppure solo il quadro errato (RA)? Incorro in qualche sanzione per spedizione tardiva anche se correttiva? Ho calcolato io gli importi da versare con il mod.F24 comprensivo di interessi e sanzioni per ritardato pagamento (da giugno ad agosto) Mi potete aiutare?
> Grazie
> anna

  Allora:
= l'unico correttivo va spedito integrale, sia con i quadri giusti sia con i quadri corretti
= l'invio è tardivo (scadeva il 31 luglio) per cui va corrisposta la sanzione di 32 euro con il codice tributo 8911
= il versamento tardivo delle imposte va fatto con il ravvedimento operoso, maggiorando gli importi dello 0,40% per lo spostamento dal 18.6 al 18.7 quindi calcolando gli interessi 2,50% per i giorni intercorrenti dal 18.7 alla data di pagamento e calcolando la sanzione del 3,75% se il pagamento avviene entro il 17.8 altrimenti la sanzione passa al 6% 
Ciao

----------


## Trentatre trentini

> Allora:
> = l'unico correttivo va spedito integrale, sia con i quadri giusti sia con i quadri corretti
> = l'invio è tardivo (scadeva il 31 luglio) per cui va corrisposta la sanzione di 32 euro con il codice tributo 8911
> = il versamento tardivo delle imposte va fatto con il ravvedimento operoso, maggiorando gli importi dello 0,40% per lo spostamento dal 18.6 al 18.7 quindi calcolando gli interessi 2,50% per i giorni intercorrenti dal 18.7 alla data di pagamento e calcolando la sanzione del 3,75% se il pagamento avviene entro il 17.8 altrimenti la sanzione passa al 6% 
> Ciao

  Non è così pacifico che sia possibile presentare una dichiarazione tardiva con sanzione da 32 euro se a monte si è già presentata la dichiarazione nei termini (in questo caso già corretta una volta). E' meglio contattare l'Agenzia della zona per verificare il loro comportamento in merito.
Se non fosse possibile si dovrebbe presentare un Unico integrativo, facendo il ravvedimento sulle sanzioni per dichiarazione infedele, che assorbono quelle relative all'insufficiente versamento.
Claudio.

----------


## Speedy

> Non &#232; cos&#236; pacifico che sia possibile presentare una dichiarazione tardiva con sanzione da 32 euro se a monte si &#232; gi&#224; presentata la dichiarazione nei termini (in questo caso gi&#224; corretta una volta). E' meglio contattare l'Agenzia della zona per verificare il loro comportamento in merito.
> Se non fosse possibile si dovrebbe presentare un Unico integrativo, facendo il ravvedimento sulle sanzioni per dichiarazione infedele, che assorbono quelle relative all'insufficiente versamento.
> Claudio.

  Mi spiace, Claudio, ma non sono d'accordo con te.
Infatti:
= la possibilit&#224; di presentare una dichiarazione integrativa (cio&#232; sostitutiva di altra dichiarazione gi&#224; presentata) &#232; pacificamente confermata sia dall'art.13 del d.lgs. 18.12.1997 n.472 sia dalle istruzioni di unico 2007 pagina 87 paragrafo "ravvedimento"
= non esiste un limite al numero di dichiarazioni integrative che &#232; possibile presentare emtro i termini previsti (brevi o lunghi) in quanto la norma di legge non lo prevede; pertanto, in linea teorica, posso presentare anche dieci dichiarazioni intregrative per lo stesso contribuente corrispondendo, per ciascuna di esse, la relativa sanzione (se dovuta)
= per ciascuna dichiarazione integrativa la sanzione &#232; di 32 euro, purch&#232; il ritardo sia inferiore a 90 giorni (pagina 87 istruzioni unico 2007) con esclusione delle integrazioni di natura meramente formale
= se nel modello unico sono allegate la dichiarazione irap e la dichiarazione iva, la sanzione di 32 euro va corrisposta per ciascuna di esse (32 per irpef, 32 per irap, 32 per iva)
= non &#232; affatto vero che la sanzione per la ritardata presentazione della dichiarazione assorba la sanzione per il ritardato versamento di imposte (pagina 87 istruzioni unico 2007); le sanzioni infatti sono diverse (258 euro per la dichiarazione, il 30% del non versato per i tributi) e non mi sembra sia applicabile il concorso di violazioni previsto dall'art.12 del d.lgs. 472/97 per cui, secondo me, vanno corrisposte entrambe. 
Per tutti gli eventuali ulteriori dubbi ed approfondimenti &#232; opportuno consultare la guida fiscale 6/2005 dell'ade intitolata "errori fiscali: conseguenze e rimedi". 
Speedy

----------


## Trentatre trentini

> Mi spiace, Claudio, ma non sono d'accordo con te.
> Infatti:
> = la possibilità di presentare una dichiarazione integrativa (cioè sostitutiva di altra dichiarazione già presentata) è pacificamente confermata sia dall'art.13 del d.lgs. 18.12.1997 n.472 sia dalle istruzioni di unico 2007 pagina 87 paragrafo "ravvedimento"

  Ok, questo non l'ho messo in discussione.   

> = non esiste un limite al numero di dichiarazioni integrative che è possibile presentare emtro i termini previsti (brevi o lunghi) in quanto la norma di legge non lo prevede; pertanto, in linea teorica, posso presentare anche dieci dichiarazioni intregrative per lo stesso contribuente corrispondendo, per ciascuna di esse, la relativa sanzione (se dovuta)

  Anche su questo concordo.   

> = per ciascuna dichiarazione integrativa la sanzione è di 32 euro, purchè il ritardo sia inferiore a 90 giorni (pagina 87 istruzioni unico 2007) con esclusione delle integrazioni di natura meramente formale
> = se nel modello unico sono allegate la dichiarazione irap e la dichiarazione iva, la sanzione di 32 euro va corrisposta per ciascuna di esse (32 per irpef, 32 per irap, 32 per iva)

  Questo era un caso controverso in passato. Non so se è stato risolto nel frattempo: per questo ho consigliato di chiedere il comportamento dell'Ufficio.
I 32 euro sono la sanzione quando si presenta una dichiarazione con ritardo fino a 90 giorni. Se però prima è già stata presentata una dichiarazione nei termini, non è così pacifico che si possa presentare una nuova dichiarazione, integrativa di quella precedente, entro 90 giorni con la sanzione di 32 euro.
In questo modo infatti la nuova dichiarazione sarebbe considerata non come dichiarazione integrativa (con la sanzione da 100-200%), ma come una specie di correttiva nei termini presentata tardivamente.   

> = non è affatto vero che la sanzione per la ritardata presentazione della dichiarazione assorba la sanzione per il ritardato versamento di imposte (pagina 87 istruzioni unico 2007); le sanzioni infatti sono diverse (258 euro per la dichiarazione, il 30% del non versato per i tributi) e non mi sembra sia applicabile il concorso di violazioni previsto dall'art.12 del d.lgs. 472/97 per cui, secondo me, vanno corrisposte entrambe.
> Speedy

  La sanzione per dichiarazione infedele (dal 100-200%) assorbe quella per l'omesso versamento.
Claudio

----------


## Speedy

> ...
> La sanzione per dichiarazione infedele (dal 100-200%) assorbe quella per l'omesso versamento.
> Claudio

  Visto che sugli altri punti più o meno la pensiamo nella stessa maniera, ho cercato di capire il motivo della differente opinione sull'ultimo punto (sanzione da 100% a 200% con assorbimento). 
Ebbene, credo che stiamo parlando di due diverse fattispecie, cioé: 
A= le sanzioni tributarie non penali per le violazioni commesse ed accertate dall'ufficio sono indicate nel d.lgs. 471 del 1997 e prevedono, per le violazioni relative alla dichiarazione dei redditi, sanzioni di tipo percentuale (dal 120% al 240% dell'imposta dovuta per l'omessa o infedele dichiarazione con un minimo di 258 euro, dal 100% al 200% dell'imposta dovuta per l'omessa fatturazione e registrazione di operazioni imponibili, ecc.); le sanzioni precedentemente elencate, se applicate, assorbono la sanzione 30% per il mancato versamento delle imposte; 
B= le sanzioni tributarie non penali conseguenti al ravvedimento operoso, percorribile a condizione che non siano stati iniziati accessi ispezioni e verifiche da parte dell'ufficio, sono invece trattate nel d.lgs. 472 del 1997 e precisamente nell'art.13 comma 1 (sanzione un ottavo del minimo, cioè un ottavo di 258 euro, cioè 32 euro per la dichiarazione - sanzione 30% ridotta a 3,75% oppure a 6% per i versamenti); le due sanzioni sono autonome e vanno applicate entrambe; 
C= nel caso sollevato da "anna.ca" si discuteva di ravvedimento operoso (472/1997) e non di accertamento di violazioni (471/1997), per cui rimango convinto di quanto affermato nelle precedenti risposte; 
Speedy

----------


## Trentatre trentini

> Visto che sugli altri punti più o meno la pensiamo nella stessa maniera, ho cercato di capire il motivo della differente opinione sull'ultimo punto (sanzione da 100% a 200% con assorbimento). 
> Ebbene, credo che stiamo parlando di due diverse fattispecie, cioé: 
> A= le sanzioni tributarie non penali per le violazioni commesse ed accertate dall'ufficio sono indicate nel d.lgs. 471 del 1997 e prevedono, per le violazioni relative alla dichiarazione dei redditi, sanzioni di tipo percentuale (dal 120% al 240% dell'imposta dovuta per l'omessa o infedele dichiarazione con un minimo di 258 euro, dal 100% al 200% dell'imposta dovuta per l'omessa fatturazione e registrazione di operazioni imponibili, ecc.); le sanzioni precedentemente elencate, se applicate, assorbono la sanzione 30% per il mancato versamento delle imposte; 
> B= le sanzioni tributarie non penali conseguenti al ravvedimento operoso, percorribile a condizione che non siano stati iniziati accessi ispezioni e verifiche da parte dell'ufficio, sono invece trattate nel d.lgs. 472 del 1997 e precisamente nell'art.13 comma 1 (sanzione un ottavo del minimo, cioè un ottavo di 258 euro, cioè 32 euro per la dichiarazione - sanzione 30% ridotta a 3,75% oppure a 6% per i versamenti); le due sanzioni sono autonome e vanno applicate entrambe; 
> C= nel caso sollevato da "anna.ca" si discuteva di ravvedimento operoso (472/1997) e non di accertamento di violazioni (471/1997), per cui rimango convinto di quanto affermato nelle precedenti risposte; 
> Speedy

  Le sanzioni da ravvedimento non sono una diversa tipologia di sanzioni, ma semplicemente la riduzione delle sanzioni ordinarie.
In caso di dichiarazione infedele (cioè che contiene errori sostanziali) la sanzione piena va dal 100% al 200% della maggiore imposta (o minor eccedenza detraibile), a meno che non si tratti di errori rilevabili in sede di controllo formale, per i quali è prevista la sanzione del 30% (della maggiore imposta o minor credito risultante).
Con il ravvedimento a seguito di dichiarazione integrativa le sanzioni precedenti sono ridotte a 1/5 (rispettivamente il 20% e il 6%). Queste sanzioni, anche se ridotte per ravvedimento, assorbono quella relativa all'insufficiente versamento.
Cosa diversa è la sanzione di 32 euro che è prevista per le dichiarazioni presentate tardivamente entro 90 giorni, che si cumula con quella per l'insufficiente versamento.
Quindi in questo caso il problema è come deve essere considerata questa nuova dichiarazione:
- una dichiarazione integrativa, con sanzione dal 100-200%, ridotta al 20% per ravvedimento;
- oppure una dichiarazione correttiva nei termini, presentata tardivamente con la sanzione da 32 euro?
Per spiegare meglio, normalmente la sanzione da 32 euro si applica quando uno si dimentica di presentare la dichiarazione nei termini e la presenta entro 90 giorni. Se però il contribuente ha già presentato la dichiarazione originaria nei termini, l'unico modo per applicare la sanzione da 32 euro è considerare la nuova dichiarazione come dichiarazione correttiva nei termini, ma presentata tardivamente. Ed è questo il punto controverso.
Claudio.

----------


## Trentatre trentini

Ho trovato questo riferimento: http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache...lnk&cd=1&gl=it 
Sembrerebbe quindi possibile presentare una dichiarazione integrativa entro 90 giorni con la sanzione di 32 euro, al posto della sanzione del 20%.
Tuttavia non è riportata la fonte; inoltre non so se quell'orientamento, che risale al 2003, è ancora valido.
Claudio.

----------


## anna.ca

Vi ringrazio delle Vostre delucidazioni. 
In merito alle Vostre indicazioni ho purtroppo effettuato alcuni errori. La dichiarazione integrativa sono riuscita a spedirla ieri in via telematica. Il versamento della maggior imposta l'avevo effettuato il 3 agosto, ma ho commesso alcuni errori: 
1) non ho aumentato gli importi dello 0,40%
2) non ho versato le 32 euro di sanzione 
Ricordo che stiamo parlando di piccoli importi nel senso che lo 0,40% della maggior imposta di euro 29,70 sarebbe di euro 0,12 ed è quella che non ho calcolato ai fini del versamento.
Data l'esiguità delle cifre, volevo sapere se esiste un importo minimo entro il quale non escono gli avvisi di accertamento; inoltre se sono ancora in tempo per versare le 32 euro di sanzione per omessa presentazione entro i 90 gg. dalla scadenza di presentazione della denuncia con codice vers. 8911.
Grazie 
anna

----------


## Speedy

> Vi ringrazio delle Vostre delucidazioni. 
> In merito alle Vostre indicazioni ho purtroppo effettuato alcuni errori. La dichiarazione integrativa sono riuscita a spedirla ieri in via telematica. Il versamento della maggior imposta l'avevo effettuato il 3 agosto, ma ho commesso alcuni errori: 
> 1) non ho aumentato gli importi dello 0,40%
> 2) non ho versato le 32 euro di sanzione 
> Ricordo che stiamo parlando di piccoli importi nel senso che lo 0,40% della maggior imposta di euro 29,70 sarebbe di euro 0,12 ed è quella che non ho calcolato ai fini del versamento.
> Data l'esiguità delle cifre, volevo sapere se esiste un importo minimo entro il quale non escono gli avvisi di accertamento; inoltre se sono ancora in tempo per versare le 32 euro di sanzione per omessa presentazione entro i 90 gg. dalla scadenza di presentazione della denuncia con codice vers. 8911.
> Grazie
> anna

  1- La differenza di 0,12 euro è talmente esigua da non creare alcun problema 
2- La sanzione di 32 euro può essere versata entro la scadenza dei 90 giorni (quindi entro il 29 ottobre) utilizzando il codice 8911. In passato si pensava che il versamento della sanzione dovesse essere contestuale alla presentazione della dichiarazione, ma l'ade ha poi consentito la non contestualità pur nel rispetto della scadenza massima consentita 
Ciao

----------


## fabio.b

anna.ca aveva fatto una semplice domanda, poveretta s'è confusa... non a torto... 
dal quesito iniziale si tratta di "dichiarazioni infedele", ovvero omesse od errate indicazione di redditi o esposizioni di indebite detrazioni o deduzioni 
Scaduti i termini per la "correttiva" si può presentare l'integrativa.
Se si presenta dichiarazione integrativa,(presentabile entro i termini di scadenza dell'anno d'imposta successivo se a favore del contribuente, entro 4 se non erro se a favore del fisco) la sanzione e' tra 100 e 200% della maggiore imposta dovuta, ridotta ad 1/5 del minimo pagando entro il termine della dichiarazione dell'anno successivo. 
N.B. se si intende regolarizzare contestualmente errori sugli importi e sulle dichiarazioni, deve essere presentata un'unica dichiarazione integrativa effettuando un unico pagamento delle somme dovute (applicando tutte le sanzioni previste), comprese quelle per ravvedimento del carente versamento. 
ciao Fabio

----------

